# Which email client is the best???



## hafees (Mar 9, 2005)

I m currently using Incredimail and likes it a lot. ThunderBird may be  powerful. But incredimaile has lots of features. what do u think??

if u want to add something pls mention it.

N.B Hi moderators  pls dont lock this topic. we 're talking about new clients.


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 9, 2005)

Have u tried unitedmailsystems??????
Check it out
www.unitedmailsystems.com
It provides 3GB of storage space.
COOL


----------



## vysakh (Mar 9, 2005)

incredimail Xe because of its features and coool look

i use opera inbuilt client these days though.


and suj_engico we are talking about clients


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2005)

I use Outlook 2003, all I need is in there. mails, Contacts, Notes, well, calender & tasks is quite useless for me, but  I cannot stop it from being installed

as for slim client, Thunderbird as it is available for Linux too


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 9, 2005)

I like Sylpheed ... especially because of its superfast lightness, and its ability to thread messages (like the bat!).

Sylpheed-claws is available for windows too ... its an extended version of sylpheed, supporting HTML, and some other extra features.

BTW, thunderbird is not light  ... I have tried TheBat, Eudora, OE, Sylpheed and many others, and thunderbird was slower than them all.

Mozilla's inbuilt mail clien is a little better though ...


----------



## metalhart (Mar 9, 2005)

I havent useda nythin except outlook 2003 and i vouch by it... its way better than many clients. outlook 2003 is in a diff league itself


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 9, 2005)

No choices for GNU/Linux users 

Anyway, Outlook Express for Windows and Evolution for GNU/Linux


----------



## hafees (Mar 10, 2005)

OK tuxfan. i m srry. but mozilla ThunderBird is there for Linux too. But i forgot the Evolution. actually i also liked evolution a lot though i cant use it for email since my modem is not detected in linux.


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 11, 2005)

Mutt 1.5.3i is the best email client.. you should include that also.

*pine* users click here and migrate to mutt.
*db.ilug-bom.org.in/lug-authors/anurag/muttrc


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 11, 2005)

Incredimail Xe coz It's very very good for personal use.Cool emoticons,animations express ur emotions in mail.Next to it AS A TYPICAL MAIL CLIENT I like Thunderbird.But featurewise n according to my use Incremail is best.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

Personally, I favor Outlook 2003 on Windows and Evolution on Linux. Functionality first for me! I am totally willing to trade speed and lightness for functionality. Yet to see any other program offer the functionality these two deliver with a lighter disk/memory footprint.


----------



## chaos (Mar 15, 2005)

Been using The Bat! for quite some time now. Very good client. If you haven't tried it yet, it's about time you did.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't know which is best 'coz I have only used Outlook Express.

simply reason is that is comes with Windows and does the job


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 15, 2005)

Outlook 2003


----------

